# My two [hopefully] pregnant does!



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

These are my only two longhaired mice. Bandit (black and white[broken?]) bred to a self black. And Dutches bred to a choc and white pied buck. Not too sure on Dutches's type, her brown has more of an agouti look than choc, so broken agouti? Anyway, I know for sure Bandit is pregnant. Dutches is rather thin but bigger than she was before, I might get a surprise, who knows?

But here they are!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Definitely piebald agouti! And a nice coat length on the black piebald. She's got a lovely patterning, too, though she looks a little rough in the second from the bottom picture. Hopefully, she's all dry and fluffy again.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yay! I actually got the type right! :lol: 
Yeah she got a little wet from her water dish and the camera on my phone made it look kinda weird. She's better now


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

if your aguoti carries chocolate you'll get cinnimon then! otherwise I predict aguoti and lots of black and whites! why didn't you leave them with the buck until they showed?


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Cinnamon would be great!  
Well Bandit was definitely pregnant so I took her out, Dutches was with the buck for about 16 days so I took her out, i don't want to risk her having them when she's with him if she does turn out to be pregnant.


----------

